# Pogo Game Issue



## dlk92256

Help! I am at my wits end. Pogo tech support is useless. I can open and play all pogo games except for one, Battle Phlinx. I have done everything short of reinstalling my OS to try and resolve this issue. Any help or insite on how to fix this issue will be greatly appreciated. If you need further information, please let me know.

I am including my computer system specs, traceroute to Pogo & Pogo servers and the Pogo Tech support communications for your review.



Code:


[U]System Specs[/U]
Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer: 7.0.5730.13
Memory (RAM): 1023 MB
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz
CPU Speed: 2991.3 MHz
Sound card: Sound Blaster Live! 24-bit
Display Adapters: ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series | ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series Secondary | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Screen Resolution: 1024 X 768 - 32 bit
: 
Network Adapters: Broadcom NetXtreme 57xx Gigabit Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives: D: SAMSUNG CD-R/RW SW-252S | E: PHILIPS DVD+RW DVD8601
: 
COM Ports: COM3 | COM1
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 5 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C:  145.5GB
Hard Disks - Free: C:  96.5GB
USB Controllers: 5 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): Not Detected
: 
Manufacturer: Dell Inc.                
Product Make: Dimension 8400               
: 
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: ATAT COMPATIBLE  070706  DELL    7
Time Zone: Eastern Standard Time
Battery: No Battery
Motherboard: Dell Inc.           0J3492
Modem: U.S. Robotics V.92 Fax Win Int
Standard 56000 bps Modem

[U]Traceroute[/U]
Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\D&D>tracert game1.pogo.com

Tracing route to game1.pogo.com [159.153.235.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  game1.pogo.com [159.153.235.1]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3  1776 ms  1069 ms   710 ms  dpc67142142002.direcpc.com [67.142.142.2]
  4   647 ms   659 ms   700 ms  dpc67142131174.direcpc.com [67.142.131.174]
  5   587 ms   659 ms   650 ms  dpc67142131149.direcpc.com [67.142.131.149]
  6   678 ms   629 ms   630 ms  dpc67142128246.direcpc.com [67.142.128.246]
  7   607 ms   629 ms   640 ms  ip65-46-24-177.z24-46-65.customer.algx.net [65.4
6.24.177]
  8   628 ms   659 ms   699 ms  207.88.81.245.ptr.us.xo.net [207.88.81.245]
  9   736 ms   619 ms   659 ms  71.5.170.41.ptr.us.xo.net [71.5.170.41]
 10   666 ms   639 ms   709 ms  p1-0.IR1.LA3-CA.us.xo.net [65.106.5.50]
 11   677 ms   609 ms   619 ms  gr2-a340s3.wswdc.ip.att.net [192.205.34.177]
 12   657 ms   669 ms   759 ms  tbr2.la2ca.ip.att.net [12.123.222.22]
 13   678 ms   669 ms   669 ms  tbr2.sl9mo.ip.att.net [12.122.10.13]
 14   708 ms   709 ms   690 ms  tbr1.sl9mo.ip.att.net [12.122.9.141]
 15   698 ms   719 ms   670 ms  tbr1.wswdc.ip.att.net [12.122.10.29]
 16   698 ms   659 ms   680 ms  12.122.113.13
 17   698 ms   689 ms   700 ms  12.116.77.14
 18   698 ms   649 ms   749 ms  159.153.224.174
 19   756 ms   740 ms   679 ms  eaocore01-eqx-iad.ea.com [159.153.224.90]
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 27     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 28     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 29     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.

Trace complete.





C:\Documents and Settings\D&D>tracert game2.pogo.com

Tracing route to game2.pogo.com [159.153.235.2]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  game2.pogo.com [159.153.235.2]
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3  1546 ms   709 ms   660 ms  dpc67142142002.direcpc.com [67.142.142.2]
  4   688 ms   689 ms   679 ms  dpc67142131178.direcpc.com [67.142.131.178]
  5   676 ms   609 ms   650 ms  dpc67142131153.direcpc.com [67.142.131.153]
  6   647 ms   750 ms   689 ms  dpc67142128250.direcpc.com [67.142.128.250]
  7   717 ms   729 ms   710 ms  ip65-46-24-177.z24-46-65.customer.algx.net [65.4
6.24.177]
  8   679 ms   749 ms   739 ms  207.88.81.241.ptr.us.xo.net [207.88.81.241]
  9   626 ms   659 ms   691 ms  71.5.170.37.ptr.us.xo.net [71.5.170.37]
 10   658 ms   650 ms   669 ms  71.5.170.30.ptr.us.xo.net [71.5.170.30]
 11   647 ms   669 ms   659 ms  gr2-a340s3.wswdc.ip.att.net [192.205.34.177]
 12  1013 ms   753 ms   779 ms  tbr2.la2ca.ip.att.net [12.123.222.22]
 13   778 ms   690 ms   759 ms  tbr2.sl9mo.ip.att.net [12.122.10.13]
 14   978 ms   729 ms   750 ms  tbr1.sl9mo.ip.att.net [12.122.9.141]
 15  1149 ms   779 ms   799 ms  tbr1.wswdc.ip.att.net [12.122.10.29]
 16   748 ms   739 ms   849 ms  12.122.113.13
 17   808 ms   799 ms   749 ms  12.116.77.14
 18   777 ms   739 ms  1109 ms  159.153.224.174
 19   790 ms   759 ms   759 ms  eaocore01-eqx-iad.ea.com [159.153.224.90]
 20     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 21     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 22     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 23     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 24     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 25     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 26     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 27     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 28     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 29     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 30     *        *        *     Request timed out.

Trace complete.








C:\Documents and Settings\D&D>tracert [url]www.pogo.com[/url]

Tracing route to [url]www.pogo.com[/url] [159.153.236.12]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  159.153.236.12
  2     *        *        *     Request timed out.
  3  1595 ms   629 ms   619 ms  dpc67142142002.direcpc.com [67.142.142.2]
  4   647 ms   619 ms   619 ms  dpc67142131178.direcpc.com [67.142.131.178]
  5   717 ms   630 ms   619 ms  dpc67142131153.direcpc.com [67.142.131.153]
  6   657 ms   649 ms   589 ms  dpc67142128250.direcpc.com [67.142.128.250]
  7   678 ms   689 ms   660 ms  ip65-46-24-177.z24-46-65.customer.algx.net [65.4
6.24.177]
  8   617 ms   639 ms   689 ms  207.88.81.241.ptr.us.xo.net [207.88.81.241]
  9   667 ms   679 ms   630 ms  71.5.170.37.ptr.us.xo.net [71.5.170.37]
 10   659 ms   620 ms   629 ms  71.5.170.30.ptr.us.xo.net [71.5.170.30]
 11   688 ms   689 ms   680 ms  gr2-a340s3.wswdc.ip.att.net [192.205.34.177]
 12   718 ms   670 ms   719 ms  tbr2.la2ca.ip.att.net [12.123.222.14]
 13   707 ms   759 ms   750 ms  tbr2.sl9mo.ip.att.net [12.122.10.13]
 14   730 ms   719 ms   739 ms  tbr1.sl9mo.ip.att.net [12.122.9.141]
 15   727 ms   709 ms   769 ms  tbr1.wswdc.ip.att.net [12.122.10.29]
 16   737 ms   730 ms   739 ms  12.122.113.13
 17   737 ms   739 ms   690 ms  12.116.77.14
 18   758 ms   660 ms   699 ms  159.153.224.230
 19   657 ms   739 ms   729 ms  fert05-eqx-iad.ea.com [159.153.224.134]
 20   687 ms   669 ms   690 ms  159.153.236.12

Trace complete.

C:\Documents and Settings\D&D>ping 159.153.235.1

Pinging 159.153.235.1 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 159.153.235.1:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),






C:\Documents and Settings\D&D>ping 159.153.235.2

Pinging 159.153.235.2 with 32 bytes of data:

Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 159.153.235.2:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\D&D>ping 159.153.236.12

Pinging 159.153.236.12 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 159.153.236.12: bytes=32 time=731ms TTL=240
Reply from 159.153.236.12: bytes=32 time=720ms TTL=240
Reply from 159.153.236.12: bytes=32 time=930ms TTL=240
Reply from 159.153.236.12: bytes=32 time=698ms TTL=240

Ping statistics for 159.153.236.12:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 698ms, Maximum = 930ms, Average = 769ms

C:\Documents and Settings\D&D>ping 159.153.224.90

Pinging 159.153.224.90 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 159.153.224.90: bytes=32 time=841ms TTL=242
Reply from 159.153.224.90: bytes=32 time=820ms TTL=242
Reply from 159.153.224.90: bytes=32 time=719ms TTL=242
Reply from 159.153.224.90: bytes=32 time=758ms TTL=242

Ping statistics for 159.153.224.90:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 719ms, Maximum = 841ms, Average = 784ms

C:\Documents and Settings\D&D>

[U]Pogo Tech Support[/U]
Reference #: 071202-000260 
Subject: I can't get the game to open up. I hit the Start Game button and nothing happ... 
Platform & Game: PC > Pogo Games > Battle Phlinx 
Category: Technical Support > Game Performance Issue 
Date Created: 12/01/2007 05:42 PM 
Last Updated: 12/18/2007 08:18 AM 

I can't get the game to open up. I hit the Start Game button and nothing happ...
Response (Warn Iverson) 12/18/2007 08:18 AM
Dear DLK92256,

Thank you for contacting Pogo Support.

I have checked with our engineers if there have been any issues like this on our servers. We are not sure why that one game will not work properly for you. As for the ping our systems are set up to refuse attempts to be pinged.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any other questions. You can also reference out support site at support.pogo.com.

Sincerely,

Warn

Pogo Customer Support Representative III
Electronic Arts

Customer 12/15/2007 04:57 PM
It is becoming apparent that you are either ignoring my issue or don't have a clue how to resolve the issue. I am a paying club pogo member and do expect responsive Pogo Tech Support. It has been 15 days now since I first submitted my request for tech support and the days between responses from tech support are growing increasing longer each time.

I have tried everything I can possibly think of to resolve this issue on my end as well as everything you have suggested that I do. I have searched every external forum that I can find seeking a solution, nothing has worked.

I have reinstalled my browser multiply times as well as sun java, I have totalled removed all Norton components from my computer and still the Battle Phlinx game will not open.

I have spent an entire day opening every other online game offered on the pogo game site to see if there was a problem with any other games not opening....there were none. 
The bottom line is all pogo games will open on my computer, with my current setup except for Battle Phlinx. Can you please explain why this is?

Unless you can provide a resolution to this or inform me of some other tests I can run to diagnose why ONLY one of the pogo games will not open, I can only conclude at this point that the problem lies on your end. Please advise what Pogo will do to resolve this.

One other thing, should I be able to successful ping the pogo game servers for game1.pogo.com & game2.pogo.com? If so, the ping test I ran failed with 4 packets sent, 0 packets returned for both game servers.

Please help, I am very frustrated here.
dlk

Customer 12/12/2007 03:28 PM
Update video driver. Did not resolve Battle Phlinx game not opening up.
Updated information attached.


Please advise,
dlk

Response (Warn Iverson) 12/12/2007 11:24 AM
Dear DLK92256,

Thank you for contacting Pogo Support.

I am showing your video card drivers are out of date by 4 years. You may want to get those updated. I cannot tell what kind of video card you are using.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any other questions. You can also reference out support site at support.pogo.com.

Sincerely,

Warn

Pogo Customer Support Representative III
Electronic Arts

Customer 12/09/2007 01:57 PM
This did not work either, I had tried opening the game while running my computer in safe mode previously, see EasyInfo2.htm.

I did tried your suggestion and closed all background processes except those specified. This was tried in 3 differnet browsers, IE - Firefox - Netscapr. Battle Phlinx will still not open past the lobby screen. 

Please advise.

Thanks,
dlk

Response (Warn Iverson) 12/09/2007 10:00 AM
Dear DLK92256,

Make sure that you have closed any programs or tasks running in the background as sometimes one of the programs can conflict with the game. Background applications such as anti-virus programs are often the cause of conflicts:

==============================
ENDING BACKGROUND APPLICATIONS
==============================
Make sure that you have closed any programs or tasks running in the background as sometimes one of the programs can conflict with the game. Background applications such as anti-virus programs are often the cause of conflicts. 

==================
- FOR WINDOWS XP - 
==================

- Hold down the Ctrl, Alt, and Delete keys at the same time
- Click the "Processes" tab.
- Click on the gray bar in the middle column that says User Name to sort by user name.
- Do NOT select anything for SYSTEM, LOCAL SERVICE, or NETWORK SERVICE.
- Click on anything besides EXPLORER and TASKMGR for this User Name or other user names.
- Click on END PROCESS
- Repeat these steps until only explorer.exe and taskmgr.exe are open for this user profile.

====================
- FOR WINDOWS 2000 - 
====================

With Windows 2000 it's a bit more difficult to determine which processes are run by the system, versus those run by the user that can be disabled. As it's nearly impossible to know which programs are running on a single users system, we can't recommend using the Task Manager to manually end the processes. 

Be sure to disable any Antivirus programs, crash guards, file sharing programs, instant messengers or any other software currently running. Some of these might have an icon in the bottom right hand corner near your clock and be sure to close any other programs you have open at the moment. Usually you can right click on these icons near your clock and they should give you the option to Close, Exit or Disable it.

===========================
- FOR WINDOWS 98 and ME - 
===========================

- Hold the Ctrl and Alt keys down at the same time and hit the Delete key once.
- Single Click on each Program in the list and Click "End Task".
- The only two applications that you want listed here before installing or running the game are "explorer" and "systray". 
- You will need to repeat this process after closing each application. 


Note that some applications may need to be closed multiple times before the task terminates itself. With this in mind, don't worry that you are permanently changing your system configuration; these applications will return when you restart your system. If you are still noticing problems please let us know. 

In addition, if you have any other questions or information that might help us better assist you, please let me know. Thank you very much!

Sincerely,

Warn

Pogo Customer Support Representative III
Electronic Arts

Customer 12/07/2007 05:07 PM
Have you forgotten about me and my Battle Phlinx issue, haven't received an update from you since 12/05.

Update, I downloaded another browser to try, Netscape.....no difference at all. Battle Phlinx still will not open.

I really would appreciate tech support from Pogo in resolving this issue. 

Thank You,
dlk

Customer 12/05/2007 07:58 AM
I already tried using the Firefox browser (see customer note 12/02/07). I tried again as you suggested, I am using the latest version of both the Firefox browser and Java, Battle Phlinx still will not open past the lobby screen.

Please advise, were are on day 5 now trying to reach a resolution for this issue.

Response (Warn Iverson) 12/05/2007 07:23 AM
Dear DLK92256,

I'm sorry you're having difficulty with your current browser and the games on Pogo. In your situation, we recommend trying the new FireFox browser, since it works generally well with Pogo games and is becoming increasingly popular a choice for general browsing. Here are the steps you'll need to follow to download and configure FireFox.

1. Go to [url]http://www.getfirefox.com[/url]
2. Click the "Free Download" link in the upper left part of the screen. 
3. When asked to run or install the application, choose "Run", "Install", or "Yes". 
4. After Firefox is installed, you will want to make sure you have the latest Java software installed. So, using the Firefox browser, go to [url]http://www.java.com[/url] 
5. On the left side of the Java website page, you should see the link to install the latest version. 

Follow those steps, and you should be all set. 

If you try changing to FireFox and are still having difficulty, please update this question and let me know. Thank you!

Sincerely,

Warn

Pogo Customer Support Representative III
Electronic Arts

Response (Abner) 12/03/2007 03:49 AM
Hi There,

Thank you for contacting Pogo.com Technical Support.

Due to the nature of your issue, more time is required for investigation. I apologize for any prolonged delays this might cause, but please rest assured that we are trying to handle your issue in a timely manner. During this time, you may still update your incident with additional information that might help us resolve your issue without causing any additional delay. To update your incident click the link above that says, "To view or update your question from our support site, [url]http://support.ea.com[/url] ."

We appreciate the opportunity to assist you and look forward to getting you back in the game

Please accept our apology for any troubles or errors you may experience from time to time and your help. 

Thank you for writing us, 

Sincerely,

Pogo Abner
Technical Support 
EA.com/Pogo
___________________________________________________________________
Need further help? Try the 'Answers' area on our support site, [url]http://support.ea.com[/url]

Customer 12/02/2007 03:31 PM
Easy Info 2, processes runing in "safe mode"

Re-booted computer to run in safe mode, tried opening the game, still nothing. Please advise me which process on the attached Easy Info 2 could possibly keep the game from opening. 

I do not believe my anti-virus software has anything to do with the issue.

Response (Maci) 12/02/2007 01:45 PM
Hi There,

Thank you for contacting Pogo.com Technical Support.

The information you send us indicates that you are currently using antivirus software, you'll probably need to adjust some of the protection settings or turn it off entirely while playing the games.

Each virus scanner is substantially different, so you'll need to check with the documentation for your particular virus scanner software to find out how to disable it or to turn down the security settings. Look for settings related to Java or Applets that can be lowered.

I'm sorry I can't be of more help regarding your specific virus scanner, but they're all so different, we can't begin to compile instructions for them all. The documentation that came with the virus scanner is the best place to look for help. 

Sincerely,

Pogo Maci
Technical Support 
EA.com/Pogo
___________________________________________________________________
Need further help? Try the 'Answers' area on our support site, [url]http://support.ea.com[/url]

Customer 12/02/2007 01:16 PM
Easy Info file attached as requested.

Response (EARep Ray) 12/02/2007 12:03 PM
Hi There,

Thank you for contacting Pogo.com Technical Support.

In order to provide you with better assistance, we will need more information about your computer. We have developed an application that will summarize your system information for you and create a file that you can send to us. 

First you’ll need to download the application: 

- Go to [url]http://support.pogo.com[/url] and click on the Utilities button at the top right. Then click on the "Easy Info- Pogo Edition" link. When prompted, choose Save and save the file to your Desktop.

-- This will create an icon on your Desktop named "EasyInfo v2 for Pogo.exe".

- Although the Easy Info program is easy to use, you’ll need to reference the instructions for running, saving, and sending us the information. As you may need to do this offline, we’ve drafted some steps that you can save to your Desktop. Click on the following link or paste it into your browser: [url]http://eapogo.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/eapogo.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=10318[/url]

- The instructions should open in your browser. Click on File at the top left of the window and choose Save As. (If you using IE 7 you may have to click the Alt button to make the Menu bar appear in order to see the File menu.) Save the file on your Desktop. This will place a text file called "EAsyInfo Instructions for Pogo" on your Desktop.

- Once you have both files downloaded, open the "EasyInfo Instructions for Pogo.txt" file and follow the instructions. 

NOTE: If the EasyInfo program does not open, or prompts you for which program you would like to use to open it, you will need to modify the filename to open it. Please right-click on the icon for the EasyInfo program and select 'Rename'. Add ".exe" (without the quotes) to the end of the filename so that it reads as: EasyInfo v2 for Pogo.exe 

Please send us the 'EasyInfo.htm' file (as mentioned in the set of instructions you saved to your Desktop) with your next reply. This will help us to assist you further.

Sincerely,

Pogo Ray
Technical Support 
EA.com/Pogo
___________________________________________________________________
Need further help? Try the ‘Answers’ area on our support site, [url]http://support.ea.com[/url]

Customer 12/02/2007 10:35 AM
I tried all the fixes you suggested in the direct link to answers provided in your email. None of the "fixes" corrected the problem.

What I have done:
Cleared both IE7 Browser & Java Cache
Updated Sun Java
Reinstalled Sun Java
Reinstalled IE7
Tried FireFox browser
Tried using MSJVM
Disabled all pop up blockers & ad blockers
Disabled Norton Internet Security & Anti-Virus
Re-booted computer
Checked Pogo Knowledge Base for answers

Battle Phlinx is the only Pogo game that will not open up. Checked with a few of the other players in Battle Phlinx and they stated they had experienced the same problems.

I have tried many game rooms and tables, the last one I tried is:
dlk92256-Best of Luzor To You-Table 150

Screen Shot & Java Console info attached.

Please advise how to fix this issue.

Response (Pogo Jeff) 12/01/2007 09:22 PM
Hi There,

Thank you for contacting Pogo.com Technical Support.

I understand that this can be a frustrating experience. 

We have a number of answers on our support site that can help you with questions about Pogo. Have you seen our answer about games that load very slowly or not at all? This is a direct link to the answer: [url]http://eapogo.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/eapogo.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=10368[/url] 
Just click on the link or paste it into your browser to view it. 

If you are using a browser other than Internet Explorer, Firefox, Safari, Netscape, or AOL, then we do not support your browser and you will need to use one of these supported browsers.

Please update your support question if you continue to experience issues with loading games on Pogo so that I can continue to help you. You can view or update your questions at any time by going to [url]http://support.pogo.com[/url] and clicking on "My Stuff". 

Sincerely,

Pogo Jeff
Technical Support 
EA.com/Pogo
___________________________________________________________________
Need further help? Try the 'Answers' area on our support site, [url]http://support.ea.com[/url]

Customer 12/01/2007 05:42 PM
I can't get the game to open up. I hit the Start Game button and nothing happens. It has been this way for about a week now.

Please advise how to fix.

Thanks,
dlk92256

Java 1.6.0_03 (Sun Microsystems Inc.) 
Windows XP 5.1 (x86)
Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 6.0; Windows NT 5.1; SV1; InfoPath.1; .NET CLR 1.1.4322; .NET CLR 2.0.50727)


File Attachments 
 • dlk92256. screen shot.bmp
 • dlk92256. Java Console.doc
 • EasyInfo.htm
 • EasyInfo2.htm
 • EasyInfo. 12.12.07.htm
 • Java Console Info. 12.12.07.txt
 • EA Java Test. 12.12.07.bmp
 • PopUp Blocker Test. 12.12.07.bmp

Thanks,
dlk


----------



## SHAUNNCHRISTIE

i'm having trouble with pogo also. i was bought a gift subsription for 6 months but yet i still cant play any member games. i have tried everything and called every number emailed every email and NOTHING!


----------



## SHAUNNCHRISTIE

SOMEONE HELP! im going crazy


----------



## dlk92256

Shaunnchristie,

I can play all the games except for Battle Phlinx. 

Are you still able to play the free Pogo games? Give me some details on what Pogo game problems you are having and I'll try to help.

dlk92256


----------



## freeflite

Has anyone found a solution? I have the exact problem as dlk. All pogo games work except Battle Phlinx. I have jumped through the same hoops with no answer. The game loads without problem. Click start and nothing happens. It just sits there.


----------



## raine56

Hi This is my first post to this forum. I have been going nuts trying to get Battle Phlinx to load. Pogo tech support was usless. DLK my emails in reply to my requests for help are almost exactly the same as yours. Basically they have just given up on me and said it was my computers fault. As much as I sympathise BOY it was actually nice to see somebody with the same difficulty and it wasnt just me.LOL It does exactly as described wont load the game screen just sits there. Any further ideas to fix??


----------



## ebackhus

Judging by the number of complaints I'd say it's all on their end.


www.miniclip.com is another good online game site.


----------



## raine56

Thank you for replying. I agree but persistance is my middle name. Pogo help and I have been emailing back and forth since 1st Janauary this year. I am amazed they havent just given up on me. They have just sent a suggestion it may be one of my addons so now I am checking them and will send info. So will see how I go. I can play all the other games with no difficulties and used to be able to play this. If I ever get a solution(dont hold you breath lol) I will post it here.


----------



## freeflite

Here's the latest. Pogo said it was aol. Aol posted on a board,
"We've heard today that there is an issue with Pogo multi-player games and the AOL client. This is a top priority for us and we are going to get this issue repaired. We apologize for the trouble."


----------



## mrsgreen663

I have the same issues as some others, the table opens but the game doesn't actually start. Other people can be playing and I will still be on the starting screen.
Have been through the same motions with tech support as everyone else, which has been the same, they blame my computer for their game problems. 
I used to be able to play the game fine, coming across the problem maybe once every 50 times I tried to play. Now I have been able to get it to work once out of the last 100.
And it is NOT Aol, because I am in Australia and we don't even have aol and it still isn't working. I wish they would own up and say YES we have a problem!


----------



## raine56

Pogo help gave up and said it is my computer which is nonsense as I could play once. I notice they have never had a weekly challenge in this game. They do however have a mix and match badge which doesnt worry me because I cant get Gems being in Australia. It is just a game that doesnt work properly and I wish they would admit it and either fix it or get rid of it.


----------



## ebackhus

If you're using AOL just open another Internet Explorer window and use that. The browser built into AOL is absolute garbage.


----------



## raine56

No I am in Australia. No AOL. I have tried IE6 and 7, mozilla, opera and firefox with no success. I like the game and wish I could play. I used to be able to play.


----------



## freeflite

On Wednesday Sun Java updated to version 6 update 5 (build1.6.0_05-b13) After this Battle Phlinx works perfectly. It was NEVER our computers!!!


----------



## mrsgreen663

freeflite said:


> On Wednesday Sun Java updated to version 6 update 5 (build1.6.0_05-b13) After this Battle Phlinx works perfectly. It was NEVER our computers!!!


Not so sure about that. I just updated my Sun java to that version, and switched over the sun (I normally use MSVM) and the computers still aren't 'sitting' so I can't play it. 

I tried playing with a friend the other day, I was still sitting there waiting and she said we had already finsihed a game and were on our 2nd! :upset:


----------



## amjgranny410

Having problem with games jungle gin and dominoes getting error message every time i try too play these games.


----------



## mrsgreen663

amjgranny410 said:


> Having problem with games jungle gin and dominoes getting error message every time i try too play these games.


Have you always had problems with these games or is it just as of late? I have never come across any problems with gin, or dominoes since the upgrade.


----------



## raine56

I tried the new Java still cant play Battle Phlinx. Very annoying as my friend can. Interestingly she has an older computer to me. I wonder when she updates as she is going to later this year, if she still will be able to play?


----------



## SquirtDauber

I've read thru all the postings re Battle Phlinx. I am having the same problem. Pogo has been very good about replying and offering suggestions, but nothing helps. We once upon a time could play. Now we can't. Has anyone broken thru?


----------



## raine56

I still cant play Battle Phlinx and dont have any new ideas on how to get it to play. It is so annoying. :sigh:


----------



## connie48

does any one know how to go about getting user named changed in pogo, have been harassed, and stalked and pogo does nothing about it, they keep coming back, any help out there for us.


----------



## mrsgreen663

connie48 said:


> does any one know how to go about getting user named changed in pogo, have been harassed, and stalked and pogo does nothing about it, they keep coming back, any help out there for us.


Unfortunately, you can't change your username without creating an entirely new account.
However, pogo now has features to stop people being able to stalk you (assuming you have a CLUB pogo account). There are 2 options.

If it is one person in particular is stalking you, you can add that person username to your 'friends' list, then click BLOCK. That stops the person from being able to see what room you are in on pogo.

The other option, which is my prefered option, because it stops anyone except those on your friend list from being able to find you... go to your friends list, then click on 'blocked players list'. Down the very bottom of that page is 'Show my current location to players on my Friends List only'.
If they also send you messages, go into your messages, click on 'preferences', then select to only receive messages from those on your friends list.

If you have a free pogo account and you are being stalked by a club member your only option is to either create a new free account, or become a club pogo member.
If you have a free account and are being stalked by another free member, the only way they can find you is by going room to room. There are many free rooms, so just find another room to play in.

Hope this information is of some help to you.


----------



## Haley32

Hi All!

This worked for me so maybe it could work for you too.

Playing Battle Phlinx, I would get the CRIPES! error message, and then I wouldn't be able to play the game for about 2 weeks, until I figured this out.

IE7 - open up your clock from the icon tray, bottom right corner.
Click "change date and time settings"
New window opens, click the top tab "Internet Time"
Click "change settings"
(Vista you will have to have Administrator permission)
In the new window, UNCHECK "synchronize with an internet time server"
Click OK all the way out.

Close your browser, delete your internet options and delete your java cache, restart your browser and you should be able to play.

Clear you java cache:
Click start > control panel > switch to classic view on the left side panel, double click Java. 
When the new window comes up, on the general tab, click the bottom "settings" for temporary internet files. A new window opens, click delete files. Click ok when done and exit.

Hope this helps.
I don't know what it is but some of the games on pogo do not like time synchronization... dumb really.

Later,
Haley32


----------



## Haley32

^ Haha! Typo!

Delete your Temporary Internet Files, not your Internet Options!


----------



## twinleo2

I'm hoping someone can help me with my Pogo issue. I had a update on my laptop the other day and after my laptop rebooted, I tried to play a game in Pogo. I went to play Scrabble and then Gin and I was able to get to the tables. When I clicked on the table I wanted to play at they were a noise and a red exclaimation point that said blockers did not block this pop up. But it did. I am unable to click on any tables to play any of the games on Pogo. I am talking to tech support but am not giving hope towards them helping. I have done the pop up blocker test and all 3 boxes have come in. I deleted all cookies and temp files. I have Pogo as a address that wont be blocked by pop ups. I honestly dont know what to do. I went to tools and then pop up blocker and have turned them off and on, tried shift, control and alt buttons and NOTHING. If anyone has any suggestions, please post here. Thanks!


----------



## xangel87x

Table games - I have no fix and I know pogo support is crapola.. so I need to bring it to you. Its not me but my parents are having this issue sometimes they can go a day without getting booted on ANY table game and if it does it just goes back to the main page where it lists all the tables, we all run IE 8 (Win 7) I don't get booted but I need to know how to fix this issue, i thought about trying ie 7 but i am not sure if i can install it because windows 7 came with ie 8 but if its that why am i not having trouble


----------



## webwoman301

Hi,

I have a post here too regarding Pogo games, my computer crashes with hs_err_pid error on my desktop when I play Yahtzee or other fast playing games. I can play the slow ones. I am a Club Pogo member and its been getting worse.


----------



## mrsgreen663

Couple of years later and a brand spanking new laptop and STILL cannot play this game.. the exact same issue as 2 years/ 3 laptops ago. Friggen ridiculous! IDK how i'll ever get the badges in this game :sigh:


----------



## koala

Pogo customer support - Support Home Page


----------



## mrsgreen663

koala said:


> Pogo customer support - Support Home Page


Is this for me??? I spent months trying to work it out with support, as have the other people who created/posted on this thread. I thought over the years they may have figured out of fixed the problem with the game, rather than create it and forget about it.
Like the hundreds, possibly thousands, of other people i've come across with this issue, support has not been able to help 1 person who cannot play Battle Phlinx.


----------



## koala

Battle Phlinx is one of the Pogo games that is only available to Club Pogo subscribers. This is $6/month or $40/year. For that kind of money, I wouldn't be happy with their level of customer support.

If their support team hasn't been able to fix this problem for anyone over the last few years, cancel your subscription and use another gaming website. There are hundreds of free alternatives available.


----------



## B0UNCER53

Anyone know of any alternatives to Pogo?

I was an original beta tester before they went public, It has gone down so bad since being over taken by EA Sports.

Their support is a joke, I refer to it as the Lip Service team. It's never an issue on their part, it's always something the player has done. No site is perfect. Except Pogo.

If you post negatively in their forums either a moderator will completely change what you have been talking about, your scores will suffer, they will delete you ( Not a bad thing... I'm quitting after my subscription expires in August ) or they will just remove the thread.

I've had it..I used to enjoy going there...it's not the same anymore.

If anyone can suggest alternatives, please do.


----------



## koala

Addicting Games
Kongregate
Miniclip
Games
PopCap
King
Free Online Games
Agame
MoFunZone
GameHouse
The Game Homepage
Arcade Town
Youdagames


----------



## B0UNCER53

Thank You...Very much. I'm checking them now.


----------

